
A Raspberry Pi Rain Man in the Making - rbanffy
https://hackaday.com/2017/10/13/a-raspberry-pi-rain-man-in-the-making/
======
ProuGrammer
OpenCV + Rasperry Pi (especially newer models) are a powerful combo, I was
able to get lane tracking going on a Pi2 & OpenCV a couple years ago.

[http://coreyrowell.com/raspberry-pi/autonomous-
car/2016/01/0...](http://coreyrowell.com/raspberry-pi/autonomous-
car/2016/01/09/autonomous-car-project.html)

